# FaceBook



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

How do I go about closing my account? I looked and looked and I can't figure out how to.

I'm so ashamed of myself by even joining. I feel as if my man card is in jeopardy. I swore that I never would join. But, I was trying to locate an old friend and someone suggested FaceBook.

I have over 500 notifications so far. People wanting to befriend me, names I can't even pronounce for the most part.

*HELP!! * I want out.


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

Oh no. Sounds to me as if you've been hijacked by Russian Bots and maybe hackers too. First thing they do is remove the "Close Account" button after which they invade your computer keyboard. Then they send thousands of friend requests to strangers. They post messages supposedly by you claiming to want to wear a pink tutu.

If you can't do it, just send an email to support asking to close the account. I'm not sure what they require. Here's a link.

https://www.facebook.com/help/250563911970368?helpref=hc_global_nav


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

facebook was spawned by the devil.....................

https://www.theregister.co.uk/2010/05/14/facebook_trust_dumb/


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Craigh said:


> Oh no. Sounds to me as if you've been hijacked by Russian Bots and maybe hackers too. First thing they do is remove the "Close Account" button after which they invade your computer keyboard. Then they send thousands of friend requests to strangers. They post messages supposedly by you claiming to want to wear a pink tutu.
> 
> If you can't do it, just send an email to support asking to close the account. I'm not sure what they require. Here's a link.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/help/250563911970368?helpref=hc_global_nav


*Thank-You!*

With the link you posted, I was able to deactivate my account. I also sent a message to close my account for good. I hope it will do some good.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Well I can't close my nonexistent account. I refused to join any of those sites. My youngest daughter has accounts on several and what I have seen I don't want. I don't care to see what your eating, I don't need to know how many diapers they had to change, I don't want to see your naughty videos, and there is usually a good reason I did not stay in touch with some one.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Never joined, have no interest.
Your privacy settings are a joke.
A few years ago, they changed their terms of service: any picture you post on facebook is then their property, to be used in any way they wish w/o recompense.
As Tony said, I have no interest in what you just did in the bathroom (or anywhere else for that matter).


----------



## FranckTheKing (Mar 17, 2018)

Also, hate FB and social networks. I think that hole world is going in wrong direction with it


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

Fb=pos


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

There are several advantages to social media. This forum is considered social media and we use it just like Facebook. It also allows alternative viewpoints to get a fair hearing by the public. If it weren't for social media, we'd mostly have to try to gather news from the main stream media like CNN. Prior to social media, news organizations like MSNBC and CNN thrived and were trusted sources. Today whistle blowers can pipe straight to our eyes, bypassing the censorship of main stream news. Think Wikileaks.

Also, social media can keep companies on their toes better than before. They are learning serious customer service lessons these days. Some folks might lie, but most of the time horror stories about the CS of a company have some truth and it spreads quickly on Twitter and Facebook. This is why smart companies continuously monitor social media to nip problems in the bud before they spread. If they can treat an otherwise disgruntled customer in a manner they public praise the effort, they can win. This makes it better for all of us. Customer Service policies can be held accountable. Just look at United Airlines problems with that Canadian singer when they broke his guitar and the singer threatened he would write 3 songs about his experience if they didn't repair his Taylor guitar. United was the laughing stock for quite a while as the songs went viral. United Breaks Guitars got over 17 million views. It's a great song, if you wish to listen. There's even a book about it which stresses the importance of companies to pay attention to social media.


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

Never had, and never will have FB. I'm with tony pasley on this. I don't know why some of these morons think anyone with even half of a brain cares where you're at every minute of every day. My Wife has it to keep up with our Son's and their Families. She tells me about some of the post she gets from some of her "friends". it's hilarious. This one is eating dinner at;............, that one is getting her nails done at;.................., the other one just washed the car. WHO really thinks their every move is that important?? 

NOPE, not going to happen with this guy!!


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Agree @ Craigh , using Facebook as a tool can bring great results. Unfortunately people become obsessed or compulsive in their Facebook adventure.

I use Facebook only as a business ( consumer ) option.

Practically any business out there , is linked o Facebook.

Fake news does run hard n heavy. Know the source of information.

Facebook is not for everyone,lol.

People tend to believe Facebook politics if it favors their opinion. Then Facebook will feed you whatever you like or enjoy,,lol.

Use facebook for business and set your privacy preferences correctly, lol.

If your a dummy fuhgettaboutit, you'll be smoking two packs a day of FACEBOOK, LOL

Newbies to Facebook might be advised to take a tutorial before hand. Learning how to set up security preferences, notifications, etc.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Yes I use topical social media If it is about horses or guns I am good to go the rest no thanks ( except Paratroopers fake horse rides lol)


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

Yep, companies have to be more careful these days on how they treat customers because of Web forums, Twitter, and Facebook. I even created a Forum like this one for my company, hoping people with service problems would use it to interface with our support rather than putting their anger out there on Twitter and Facebook. Other customers with issues could contact a special team monitoring social media in order to not have to call a phone room or use email. They could just type "'company name' call me. I've got problems" and my team would make contact within a few minutes to resolve the issue. It beats making the consumer wait for a half hour or more on hold where they get more and more frustrated. The team of agents I put together would use aggregate software to comb the Web looking for any mention of our name and other keywords which might nip an issue in the bud. We covered the entire US and Canada in this manner. My 20 agent customer service/tech support team, using social media aggregate software, had a better impact on the perception of our company and the speed of resolution than our over 500 Customer Service and Tech Support agents receiving inbound phone calls. Over time, it allowed us to keep the huge phone teams smaller and from having to go offshore to keep expenses in line. It was a Win/Win situation for us.

Remember, it's not just Facebook. Facebook, Twitter, YouTube, Forums, Vemeo, Pinterest, Yelp, Amazon and others are all social media types. Facebook is just a dressed up version of a forum like our Handgun Forum. We use this successfully. They can be used by some in a frivolous and trivial manner to tell friends you're clipping your toenails, but it can also be used in more serious and beneficial ways. Some companies pay attention while others learn a lesson. Try typing into Twitter that your Smith and Wesson jams every magazine and test them. Try Taurus with something like, "my Taurus just blew up on the range, cutting my hand wide open." It might be interesting to see what each does (if anything) and how long they take.


----------



## AZdave (Oct 23, 2015)

Once again @paratrooper gets caught in the shrouds of the web wearing a pink tutu.
But he has 500 new friends named Ivan, Mikhail, ... etc.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

I don't know? There's just something about that snot nosed punk Zuckerberg that I just can't stand? He probably has crusty sleeves because of that, and might be why he often wears a grey short sleeved sweatshirt in public? I never have or ever will be on Facebook. Forums such as this one are different as we all share the same common goals and interests. I don't think anyone's getting filthy rich off of this one? Or anyone is being exploited for personal gain, at least I hope not. As P.T. Barnum once said: "There's a Zucker born every minute". 

Overall social media is a pretty good thing. It gives a lot of us nobodies a platform to express our opinions and to present rational arguments to those we oppose. Something that you can't do by writing letters to the editor as they get to pick and choose which letters to publish or not. Social media can do that to some degree and some have by censoring opinions they disagree with. But there are so many different forums to choose from it would be next to impossible to censor them all. 

I understand that Youtube will now be banning video's that have to do with selling guns and ammunition along with demonstration video's. I can understand them not wanting to have instructional video's on how to alter semi auto firearms into fully automatics as there could be liability issues. But there have been a lot of great video's such as Hickock45's gun tests and comparisons. Along with video's showing the complete disassembly and reassembly of firearms. Hopefully they will still have them. If not there may be a viable alternative called Full30 that is 100% behind the 2nd Amendment and issues related to firearms.


----------



## Argon18smith (Nov 4, 2016)

I joined Facebook to have quick access to my kids but they fooled me because as soon as I joined they moved onto other media types. I go on Facebook once a month if friends and relatives are having a birthday and wish them well. Gun forums are a different kettle of fish - you can actually learn something.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Gun forums are a different kettle of fish 
I thought I smelled some thing.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

From the little that I know of facebook, it seems like a good place to brag about all of your wins and lie about your losses. Uninterested.

GW


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

Facebook has several "pages" or "timelines", or whatever they are labelled, about guns and reloading. They are currently under attack, and some have gone down, but last time I looked some were still there.

There is also Bernie. He never shuts up, but he does repeat himself a lot.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

To be honest (opinion) I don't think Facebook can justify our beliefs, our common sense knowledge or opinions . 
Situational awareness , etc. 
There are so many great pro gun opinions here on this forum that don't reach the multitude of anti or undecided gun voters. 
Should We be defending our beliefs or rights to the uneducated . 
All the gun forums United , get on out there. Your country needs you to deliver our message on an international stage ..
Can we make the grade (argument)


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I mostly only use it for following hockey stuff. That's about it


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

I created my Facebook account when I became the National Media Director for a large corporation. I created it to experiment with so I'd better understand the medium. I also used it to tweak our aggregating software so it would work better in the wild. All the team members I hired or promoted had to do the same. Quite honestly and since retiring, I've not done anything with it. I've used Twitter a couple of times to make customer service contact with a company where I was having issues with their product. Other than this, I stick to gun and camera forums. However because of my background and also because academically I was a software engineer, I can be comfortable in a social media environment. I just don't enjoy it for the same reasons many have stated in this thread. I don't like sharing my personal life in public unless among close friends, family or people who think like me (in the case of firearms and photography as well as conservative values). Maybe it was my childhood Mormon upbringing. Talk about conservative. Try banning firearms in Utah. All of my hundreds of Utah male relatives and many of the female relatives own firearms. Most of them hunt for the table.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

I must confess, I copied n pasted Steve's great article as my own ,,,To Facebook, response was great. 

Pecker heading each other is good, but it needs the exposure to defend our rights. 

Or we can just leave the responsibility to others.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Although my very own daughter is a middle-management whiz-kid at Google, I cannot tell a lie:
Google also collects your personal information, and remembers all of your searches. And then Google sells that information.
That's part of how they make a living.

It ain't only Facebook...


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

The internet is slowly ruining civilization as we know it......... Its turning into the bad out weighs the good........


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Although my very own daughter is a middle-management whiz-kid at Google, I cannot tell a lie:
> Google also collects your personal information, and remembers all of your searches. And then Google sells that information.
> That's part of how they make a living.
> 
> It ain't only Facebook...


absolutely, @ steve

when I'm searching for an item of interest, the next thing you know , you're getting bombarded with adds all pertaining to your personal search. Lol


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

pic said:


> absolutely, @ steve
> 
> when I'm searching for an item of interest, the next thing you know , you're getting bombarded with adds all pertaining to your personal search. Lol


That drives me crazy. Last week, I purchased a couple pair of slippers from Haband. I like their cheap shower slippers. Since the previous purchase three years ago, I began getting around 2-3 postal mailings per week. By now, they must have spent far more than the profit they made on $8.00 slippers. Now, I'm getting Haband ads on almost every website I visit. It's really becoming irritating and way too much overkill for me. Midway USA does the same thing with Google Ads. You get inundated. It's one reason I purchase more from Cheaperthandirt or Brownells which don't seem to do it as much. Some of these aggressive advertisers need to understand they might be chasing away people who already are customers. We know who you are and don't like being targeted so heavily. Put a clapper on it.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Well, it appears that my FB notifications have ceased. For that, I'm grateful.


----------



## TheReaper (Nov 14, 2008)

paratrooper said:


> Well, it appears that my FB notifications have ceased. For that, I'm grateful.


Welcome to the new World.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Craigh said:


> That drives me crazy. Last week, I purchased a couple pair of slippers from Haband. I like their cheap shower slippers. Since the previous purchase three years ago, I began getting around 2-3 postal mailings per week. By now, they must have spent far more than the profit they made on $8.00 slippers. Now, I'm getting Haband ads on almost every website I visit. It's really becoming irritating and way too much overkill for me. Midway USA does the same thing with Google Ads. You get inundated. It's one reason I purchase more from Cheaperthandirt or Brownells which don't seem to do it as much. Some of these aggressive advertisers need to understand they might be chasing away people who already are customers. We know who you are and don't like being targeted so heavily. Put a clapper on it.


I periodically go into my browser catch and delete all the cookies for sites I don't regularly use (ones like this forum, I keep) and/or don't recognize.
Cuts down on a lot of internet ads.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

When it comes to computers, it seems that I know enough to get myself in a jam, but I don't know enough to get myself out of one.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)




----------

